# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft robotic fish, Distributed Robotics Laboratory, CSAIL, MIT, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Distributed Robotics Laboratory

Home Page - groups.csail.mit.edu/drl/wiki/index.php?title=Soft_Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous, self-contained soft robotic fish at MIT 

Published on Mar 13, 2014




> Soft robots — which don't just have soft exteriors but are also powered by fluid flowing through flexible channels — have become a sufficiently popular research topic that they now have their own journal, Soft Robotics. In the first issue of that journal, out this month, MIT researchers report the first self-contained autonomous soft robot, a "fish" that can execute an escape maneuver, convulsing its body to change direction, in just 100 milliseconds, or as quickly as a real fish can.
> 
> "We're excited about soft robots for a variety of reasons," says Daniela Rus, a professor of computer science and engineering, director of MIT's Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory, and one of the researchers who designed and built the fish. "As robots penetrate the physical world and start interacting with people more and more, it's much easier to make robots safe if their bodies are so wonderfully soft that there's no danger if they whack you."
> 
> The robotic fish was built by Andrew Marchese, a graduate student in MIT's Department of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science and lead author on the new paper, where he's joined by Rus and postdoc Cagdas D. Onal. Each side of the fish's tail is bored through with a long, tightly undulating channel. Carbon dioxide released from a canister in the fish's abdomen causes the channel to inflate, bending the tail in the opposite direction.
> 
> Read more: "Soft robotic fish moves like the real thing"
> A new robotic fish can change direction almost as rapidly as a real fish.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robot fish changes direction with a quick wiggle 

Published on Mar 14, 2014




> A new flexible robotic fish is the first soft robot with an onboard power source that can move its body at high speed
> "Robot fish changes direction with a quick tail wiggle" 
> 
> by Sandrine Ceurstemont
> March 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Soft Robot Fish Lead New Wave of Robotics 

 Published on Jul 10, 2014




> MIT researchers have created what they say is the first self-contained soft robot. In this case, a fluid robot fish that is powered by water, can react to its environment and is soft to touch.

----------

